

Media is ruining the NSA debate - Libertatea
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/06/27/media-is-ruining-the-nsa-debate/?section=money_technology&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fmoney_technology+%28Technology%29

======
mrtriangle
__*I am only commenting on the title of the post and the source (I agree with
mpyne 's opinion on the artical itself)

Does anyone else think it's funny that the title is about 'Media' ruining the
NSA debate posted on CNN. I think it's funny.

~~~
Inception
I was laughing at the same thing

------
mpyne
I'm at a loss to explain how such a well-worded article ended up with such an
unrelated title. I don't think the author blamed the _media_ once, and I
honestly don't think that's what he really means.

The people are part of the "national conversation" too, so to the extent that
they refuse to have a serious conversation on Twitter I don't see how you
blame that on the media.

~~~
chimeracoder
I'm at a loss to see how an article with this title ended up on CNN.

CNN probably takes the cake for the most unprofessional, irresponsible
journalism in their coverage of PRISM.

(Sorkin is a close second, only because of the irony of someone from the _New
York Times_ saying that a journalist should be prosecuted for publishing
leaked information[0])

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagon_Papers](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagon_Papers)

------
bluetooth
The same thing happened with Julian Assange. Thanks to the media, the only
thing the average person knows about him is not what he helped uncover but
instead that he is either a "villian" or "hero." Snowden is the new Assange.

------
achalkley
The media ruins everything.

